

List of prohibited usernames and subdomains? - jbverschoor

Hi,<p>For my SAAS application, I allow people to register a subdomain as well as a username.<p>I'm building a list of prohibited names:<p>subdomains:
www
www2
admin
mail<p>usernames:
admin
root
administrator
postmaster<p>any other suggestions?
======
mooism2
Usernames:

hostmaster webmaster filemaster (anything ending ...master really) abuse ssl

Subdomains:

ftp smtp pop (everything listed in /etc/services) (anything related to your
naming/branding) (country codes)

~~~
jbverschoor
Ah nice one about the /etc/services I guess most of /etc/passwd should also be
prohibited

